# anyone have smoked headlights?



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

interseted in getting some if they look good and are available. thnx!


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

headlights?.... isn't that defeating the purpose of headlights?


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: anyone have smoked headlights? (ur faster)*

Smoked headlights are soooo 1994...


----------



## fourpointwo (Sep 13, 2006)

I've seen a 05 TL with them, but everything was smoked on the car so it looked sick.


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (fourpointwo)*

maybe 1994 but im trying to break up all the silver and clear on my car. and why not bring old skool back?


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (ur faster)*

yea i know i bumped my own thread from a year ago but i still want to see some before i try to smoke them myself.


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

look up joey mod


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (whitefish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whitefish* »_look up joey mod

Or get some Allroad headlights (if your car is pre-facelift V6)


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (PerL)*

ok thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the pictures and the help


----------

